# Spiel / Patcher startet nicht mehr



## Totemdealer (13. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte gerade den Patcher / Spiel starten. Bekomme jetzt immer die Fehlermeldung: 

Der Patcher konnte die Datei (patcher-goa.prod.sig) nicht empfangen. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.

Kennt einer das Problem? Gestern Abend lief noch alles. 

LG
Totemdealer


----------



## Scythe86 (13. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte gerade den Patcher / Spiel starten. Bekomme jetzt immer die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...



Habe leider genau das gleiche Problem, Hilfe hierzu wäre echt nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Hmm, hab ich noch nicht gehört, kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen bei mir geht alles
normal gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killekille (13. September 2008)

very strange - ich versuche bereits seit 7 Uhr, das Spiel zu starten und bekomme immer diese Patcher-Fehlermeldung.

auch ein Neustart des Rechners, Leeren des Caches, Umbenennen des UserProfiles nutzt nix.

und wenn ich das Spiel komplett neu installiere, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung in englisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Log-File steht übrigens folgendes:

```
[2008/09/13 08:52:41] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/13 08:52:41] Currently running as [E:\Warhammer Online\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/13 08:52:41] Currently running as [E:\Warhammer Online\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/13 08:52:41] Notification of restart with alternate filename
[2008/09/13 08:52:42] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/13 08:52:42] Currently running as [e:\Warhammer Online\warpatch.bin]
[2008/09/13 08:52:43] Failed to receive HTTP response for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2008/09/13 08:52:44] Failed to receive HTTP response for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2008/09/13 08:52:45] Failed to receive HTTP response for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2008/09/13 08:52:46] Failed to receive HTTP response for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
[2008/09/13 08:52:46] Failed to retrieve remote file [patcher-goa.prod.sig].
[2008/09/13 08:52:46] Failed to read remote product check.
[2008/09/13 08:52:46] Failed to patch patcher product.
```

der ping auf den server geht durch mit 43ms


----------



## Jehova (13. September 2008)

geht mir seit 5 Uhr so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (13. September 2008)

und mir seid 8.40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Das ist echt misteriös! hmm


----------



## Undertaker99 (13. September 2008)

Hab auch das "patcher-goa.prod.sig" Problem wieder ... Echt mies. Voller Erwartung alles waere gefixt und dann sowas


----------



## sirgey (13. September 2008)

Hab das problem seid gestern Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undertaker99 (13. September 2008)

das wird was geben, dann haben die mit CE Start direkt 2 Probleme.

Estens dieses Patch Login Problem und dann wieder das Registrierungsproblem. Das wird nix heute mehr mit der Beta und ich glaub auch nix mit der Registrierung der CE.


----------



## Derigon (13. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> das wird was geben, dann haben die mit CE Start direkt 2 Probleme.
> 
> Estens dieses Patch Login Problem und dann wieder das Registrierungsproblem. Das wird nix heute mehr mit der Beta und ich glaub auch nix mit der Registrierung der CE.



nur mit dem unterschied, dass sich halt max. 55000 registiren können, was bei weitem nicht die Ausmaße einer Open Beta haben wird


----------



## estafador (13. September 2008)

Also ich konnte mich einloggen und bin auch genau 30 sec. im spiel gewesen. Danach rausgeflogen und nun habe ich immer beim Einlogversuch eine Meldung. Der Benutzer ist bereits aktiv.

Na mal schauen wies morgen und Motag wird.


----------



## Alpp (13. September 2008)

estafador schrieb:


> Also ich konnte mich einloggen und bin auch genau 30 sec. im spiel gewesen. Danach rausgeflogen und nun habe ich immer beim Einlogversuch eine Meldung. Der Benutzer ist bereits aktiv.
> 
> Na mal schauen wies morgen und Motag wird.


  konntest du eben patchen??


----------



## Kuna (13. September 2008)

ich kann das Spiel starten, sehe auch die Servernstatus, aber komme nicht drauf sonder immer zur Serverliste zuruck

P.S Averland ist schon down.


----------



## estafador (13. September 2008)

Alpp schrieb:


> konntest du eben patchen??


Also ich habe den Patch gestern Nachmittag gezogen. Da gings einwandfrei ghabe auch bis heute Nacht spielen können ohne Probleme


----------



## Zorn Gottes (13. September 2008)

ok, bei mir geht auch nix mehr:

Der Patcher konnte die Datei (patcher-goa.prod.sig) nicht empfangen. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.

Ab morgen muss es funktionieren!


----------



## -NiX- (13. September 2008)

Bin eben grade aus dem Spiel rausgeflogen, und kann mich seitdem auch nicht mehr einloggen.

Edith meint: 5mal versuchen einzuloggen, dann gehts wieder...aber mein Server (Carroburg) ist down


----------



## Krimdor (13. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> Das ist echt misteriös! hmm



Gallileo Mysteri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bei mir geht alles seid 8:30 (hab aber natürlich auch schon gestern gepatcht^^)

Edit: @-NiX- , is bei mir jez auch so °_° schon komisch... hoffe nur das kriegen die noch gebacken alles  bis zum 18. xD einfach ohne Vorwarnung den Server zu schliessen...

MfG


----------



## Gnôrke (13. September 2008)

ich habe eben das spiel gestartet und kurz danach bin ich raus geflogen un nu kommt das !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rewur (13. September 2008)

hab auch seit dem Patch das Problem 
hat noch keiner eine lösung?


----------



## Enforce (22. September 2008)

ich habe auf buffed.de gelesen das nun endlich die verwaltung verfügbar ist...nur wenn ich mich auf der website einloggen will kommt...das ein fehler aufgetreten ist und in klammern (code414).

was heist das und wie komme ich nun doch in meinen account?


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

volgendes, 

ich hab mir vor kurzem WAR gekauft und es lief auch am anfang ganz gut doch als ich mich zum 2. mal angemeldet hab hat es ubertrieben gelaggt. 

bis auf RvR laggt es immer alle 3-4 sekunden und dass hört dann auch nicht mehr auf, bis ich mich ausgeloggt habe...


Hier mein system

Win XP Service Pack 3
2 GB RAM
Intel Core duo
nvidia Geforce 8800 GT
16000 Internet (W-lan stick daran liegts aber nicht)

wuerde mich ueber schnelle antworten freuen Mfg.


----------



## lenam (22. September 2008)

ich habe eigentlich das selbe System und es ruckelt auch wenn ich auf humanen Einstellungen spielen will^^

Ich finde, dass die schlechte Performance bei WAR das einzige große Problem ist... :/


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

wasn scheiss^^


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

manchmal laggt es so crass das es fuer 3 sec, ungefahr hangenbleibt...


----------



## Rene1625 (22. September 2008)

habe eig auch ein recht gutes system und bei mir dasselbe prob besonders im land der trole und folgend-.-


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

ja ich war vor kurzem auch dort im land der trolle dann bin ich mit nem fluggerät tur altstadt geflogen das
war der horror...


----------



## lenam (22. September 2008)

lagt es bei dir oder meinst du dass es ruckelt wie sau?


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

so ziemlich beides aber es laggt eher zb. das bild ist noch nicht da aber der sound kommt schon ..

mein freund hat 3 gb vista schlächtere i net verbindung als ich und bei ihm lauft es optimal


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

need help


----------



## SireS (22. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

Sonntag hatte ich mal nen Absturz. Nachdem Absturz war mein komplettes Interface auf Englisch, was sich bis heute nicht geändert hat. Die Quests sind nach wie vor auf deutsch.

Hat jmd nen Tip oder ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Danke, LG Sires


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. September 2008)

warhammeronlineshit schrieb:


> need help



schreib wenigstens /push dazu... egal... also bei mir läufts von sachen lag super... bei mir ruckelst... aberdas liegt an meinem einkernprozesor... geh mal auf einen leeren server vllt liegst daran.


----------



## AramisCortess (22. September 2008)

ich habe ebenfalls ein mehr als ausreichendes system, und laufe bei 80 fps alleine und ca 40 fps infight aufm bg oder bei ner pq und trotzdem hackt das game, das muss am server liegen, denn selbst auf low details ruckelt es und da sind meine frames höher als erforderlich


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

es laggt so ziemlich auf allen servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist abartig^^


----------



## glockenturm11 (22. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Sonntag hatte ich mal nen Absturz. Nachdem Absturz war mein komplettes Interface auf Englisch, was sich bis heute nicht geändert hat. Die Quests sind nach wie vor auf deutsch.
> 
> ...



Chat 
/language 3 oder /language german eintippen


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2008)

Gib im Spiel /language 3 ein und dann wird es wieder umgestellt...

PS: *macht sich Notizen* Den Glockenturm das naechste Mal stunnen....


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

Werden die server oder so noch mal uberarbeitet (gepatcht)
vill. laufts dann besser


----------



## etmundi (22. September 2008)

Lag (von engl. „Verzögerung“) ist ein Wort des Netzjargons für eine vorübergehend erhöhte Verzögerungszeit in Computernetzwerken („schlechten Ping“). Diese tritt meist bei Problemen mit einer Server-Client-Verbindung auf, wenn Datenpakete zwischen den Teilnehmern einer solchen Verbindung unerwartet lange Zeit benötigen um ihr Ziel zu erreichen. Wenn dies nur bei wenigen Datenpaketen der Fall ist, spricht man von einzelnen "Lags". Von „typischem Lag“ spricht man erst, wenn die verzögerte Datenübertragung länger anhält.


----------



## Bomchakalaka (22. September 2008)

ebenfalls das patcxh problem:

''Patch fehlerhaft!

Mindestens eine Datei konnte nicht empfangen werden. Bitte versucht es nach einer kurzen Wartezeit erneut.''

mit wartezeit hat das aber nix zu tun. probier das jetz seit mehreren Tagen und bei den meisten anderen gehts ja auch fehlerfrei.

ich bitte um hilfe !! *cry*


----------



## Grodmon (22. September 2008)

also hab konto erstellt und kann scho war zocken also hab mir gedacht wenn der  monat vorbei is brauch ich ne gamecard also will code eingeben  ist abonnement grau lizens und rechner wobei kann es liegen


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

Lag (von engl. „Verzögerung“) ist ein Wort des Netzjargons für eine vorübergehend erhöhte Verzögerungszeit in Computernetzwerken („schlechten Ping“). Diese tritt meist bei Problemen mit einer Server-Client-Verbindung auf, wenn Datenpakete zwischen den Teilnehmern einer solchen Verbindung unerwartet lange Zeit benötigen um ihr Ziel zu erreichen. Wenn dies nur bei wenigen Datenpaketen der Fall ist, spricht man von einzelnen "Lags". Von „typischem Lag“ spricht man erst, wenn die verzögerte Datenübertragung länger anhält.


Ja sie halt langer an manchmal bis zu 3-4 sekunden bis ich mich wieder ausgeloggt habe ...


----------



## Tazmal (22. September 2008)

warhammer ist ein bug mit guter verpackung, klingt blöd ist aber so

ich meine, sehen wir uns da doch ma um.

Die bgs sind fürn arsch, die leute richtig egos (liegt nicht an mythic) und es gibt nichtmal nen intro bzw trailer, der eulabug ist noch da und seid tagen kein patch.

Diese ewigen lags gehen mir auch auf die nerven, ich kann noch bis mittwoch gratis spielen und muss dann code eingeben, dazu kommts aber wohl nicht.

echt schade, hab mehr erwartet


----------



## wolfgar (22. September 2008)

Grodmon schrieb:


> also hab konto erstellt und kann scho war zocken also hab mir gedacht wenn der  monat vorbei is brauch ich ne gamecard also will code eingeben  ist abonnement grau lizens und rechner wobei kann es liegen



zum ersten.... Im mom ist das noch nicht frei geschaltet weil sie damit die recourssen sparen wollen wegen der vielen neu Anmeldungen.

zum 2ten.... Schreib mal Deutsch man. der Satz is ja net zum aushalten ;O)


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (22. September 2008)

Wo hast du den Deutsch gelernt ?


----------



## warhammeronlineshit (22. September 2008)

Eulabug ?


----------



## Ollivan (22. September 2008)

kennt ihr eigentlich Hans? -.-

bei mir funktioniert die Kontoverwaltung mittlerweile wieder, ansonsten kannst du deinen Code glaub ich auch links unter dem Einlogg-Fenster unter 'Code' eingeben. Aber bis du die GameCard einlösen musst, ist es ja noch ein bisschen hin. Bis dahin dürften auch alle Funktionen wieder verfügbar sein...  ich hoff ich hab jetz deine Frage überhaupt richtig verstanden, is echt nicht so leicht zu kapieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (22. September 2008)

warhammeronlineshit schrieb:


> Eulabug ?





meines Wissens nach soll das so bleiben, wegen der Rechtslage (Goldseller usw)...also immer fleissig Akzeptieren/Annehmen klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (22. September 2008)

öhm ok? ich habn ähnlichen Rechner wie der TE, und bei mir auf Egrimm läuft bei 'ausgeglichenen' Einstellungen alles absolut flüssig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

